# COLD



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Feelin miserable, have the start of a cold coming on and had a really bad throat for the last two days!  Been lucky to get an hours sleep last night and feel like a miserable old bust ball this morning!

Anyone got any suggestions as to what I can take for this.  Hossy said yesterday that I could take paracetemol but they don't usually do anything for me.  Anyone got any miracle cures that will work wonders?

Would be much appreciated cos I am bloomin fed up!!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Aconite homeopathic remedy is really good at the start of a cold. If you are a believer in alternative med then get a book as it is really good throughout preg labour and also for babies. I took remedies during labour and only had to use gas and air. It is all perfectly safe to use. Hope you feel better soon. Inhaling steam is also a good one to clear your head.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Tomsmummy

Thanks for your reply!  Must do something about this as really feelin bloomin miserable!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen

Sorry to hear you feeling poorly.

Try a hot honey and lemon drink.

jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette

Will stop and get some hunny on the way home tho I bloomin hate the stuff!  Anything to get a half decent nights kip, tho to be honest I can't really remember what it's like to sleep right through the night!  A taste of things to come eh?  he he

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Roseflower (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Karen,

I agree with Jeanette - lots of honey (hold your nose and swallow)!  I started to have signs of a really nastly sore throat developing last week, and found that a tea spoon of honey morning and evening has kept the nasty bugs at bay.  A friend at work swears by it and it really seems to work - don't forget to give the toothypegs a good clean afterwards. 

Hope this helps

Roseflower
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

A tea made with fresh lemon juice, ginger and honey (plus a little garlic if you can manage it) 

An old friend told me about it years ago, called it a natural antibiotic and it really does work !

Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girls

Thanx for your replies!  Afraid the hunny stuff really turns my stomach! Did try it tho but things got worse.  Spoke to chemist and doc who said  all I can have is two paracetemol every four hours.  Having a really pants time but think the worst is over!  Just worrying myself now that bubbs are ok (I know its daft) but you know how we are when we've been thru so much!

AWay to wipe my snotty nose and go back to bed!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Karen, 

try fresh lemon juice with hot water no honey.  It's full of vitamin c and should soothe your throat.  Add brown sugar to sweeten it.  If you don't mind a bit of alcohol a shot of something like southern comfort in it will make it taste even better and help you sleep.

Fitouxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi when i was pregnant with Mia i also had a bit of a cold too i also was told to have honey and lemon drink but i couldn't stand the taste i also tried hot lemonade which was quite nice i also used to suffer with headaches and i used to use the headex forhead rub it is quite expensive but it used to do the trick

love baby whisper


----------

